# peeing down the heat vent



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Ugh- the fun of a potty-training 2 yo. My 2yo knows how to use the potty, but seems to have more fun aiming for the heat vent in the floor and peeing down it. Is this a boy thing? My dd was a breeze to PT.


----------



## bookwormmama (Dec 11, 2001)

oh man, do i know about that!!

and the funny thing is, we keep a little potty in the living room, right next to the heat vent on the floor.

the first time he did it, he said, "mama, i pee on the hot!" i think the hot air blowing actually made him pee, kinda like warm water.

he's better now, i tried not to make a big deal of it, and he stopped doing it.

good luck with that!


----------



## Bippity (Sep 12, 2003)

I remember when I was very little & potty training - it was too far to make it to the bathroom, so I peed in my toybox! I can still remember my legs dangling over the corner of it.

(Of course I blamed it on my little brother & HE got in trouble! I still feel bad about that...


----------



## jadegirl553 (Mar 28, 2004)

So funny! All i can say is save this up for when he finds a SO! Or when he's trying to teach his own children to pee in the toilet!








Other than that, i am useless, because i have no practical suggestions!


----------



## Frazzled Mama (Nov 12, 2003)

Thats too funny. Oh the joys of potty training


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

i'm rofl at the thread title. sorry monnie! ah, the joys of motherhood.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

if it isn't one thing... it's another. I guess I'll be glad it's not the toy box! :LOL


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

luckily we have a gas heater, no vents








but my friends little one used to do the same thing...


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

:LOL My ds2 would pee anywhere! One time I brought up a basket of clean laundry to fold and it smelled like pee.







It was so nasty! I asked him about it and he said "I didn't feel like going upstairs to the bathroom" Well, at least he was honest!


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm laughing my head off too!

I have to tell you though -- nothing down the heat vent could be as gross as the time my son puked down the heat vent!!! Bleh. Stunk up the whole house for WEEKS.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaduck*
I'm laughing my head off too!

I have to tell you though -- nothing down the heat vent could be as gross as the time my son puked down the heat vent!!! Bleh. Stunk up the whole house for WEEKS.









Oh, no! :LOL


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

say what you want.... it is still better than my friend's cat who peed on her electric stove.
When she turned it on she thought the family would die from the smell.
cat is so much worse than toddler.

and I love cats.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

bahahahahah!!! fun times







today my 20 month old got up off her potty to stand in front of the mirror and pee. she arched her back so she was peeing on the actual mirror, and the look on her face, had her eyebrows raised like, " hmm! lookit what i can do! i'm great! " was hilarious.


----------



## village idiot (Feb 19, 2003)

OMG! I am lmao here!


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

ROFL! I'm reminded of hearing my mom get mad at my dad and brother for peeing in the hole around the washing machine drain pipe, many years ago.

Erin


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Just to let you know that you're not alone - my co-worker's two boys







had a grand old time peeing into the heat vents and she had no idea until she turned on the heat for the cold weather - PEE-UUUUUUUUUU


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

I have a 2.5 y/o heat vent pee-er too. I'm dreading winter time and turning on the heat.


----------



## momadance (Mar 13, 2003)

My ds (3 in June) has been using the potty for a year. The other day, he comes out and says, "Hey mom, I gotta show you something". Takes my hand, leads me into the bathroom, lifts the garbage can lid and starts cracking up! "I peed in the garbage"

I saved it for Dh, who looked and said "why is there ****** Lite in the garbage can"


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

I must say, we have yet to reach the joys of toilet training--my DS is only 13 months old. However, I had to laugh at this thread--I know that doesn't help you any, but you know we're thinking of you! We used to have a cat who, when he got old, couldn't make it to the litter box in time. I'll never forget it--I was in the basement, and something started pouring out of the vent in the ceiling--he'd gone in the vent in the hallway upstairs, and it had flowed along and come out the vent in the basement! We poured GALLONS of hot water and Mr. Clean and whatever else we thought might help with the smell down that vent! After that, we had an extra litter box on that vent. Maybe you need some extra potties around? After all, if you can't make it to the potty, then I'm sure a hole in the floor seems like a very good place to go if you're a cat or a toddler!

After reading this thread, I'm dreading what DS will come up with when it's his turn. Now that I'm thinking about it, I'm remembering my brother and my cousins and some of the places they decided to pee.... Oh no, I'm NOT looking forward to this!

Alison


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

Wow, there's the up-side to living in Florida...vents are on the ceiling!

:LOL


----------

